# Introducing Faolan!!



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Meet Faolan, formerly Dante. We adopted him last night. He's about 9 months old, and a sweet boy. Neeko and Bruce have accepted him nicely.



















Sorry, this a dark, crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I can not wait to see more pictures of this handsome devil! Congrats on the newest addition!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

let me guess - you like dachshunds right? LOLOL! 

He is very beautiful


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a sweetheart. That's so neat the other dogs accepted him so quickly, just proves he is a keeper. 
He's a lucky dog, he's got the perfect home for the rest of his life.
Thanks for adopting him.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a beauty! And he fits right in with your pack...

I believe he found the perfect home.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That's so exciting! Awesome how quickly your two dogs accepted him so easily  How do you pronounce his name? Fay-oh-lan?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats! He is stunning. I love matching packs...  glad everyone gets along well!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Kat said:


> That's so exciting! Awesome how quickly your two dogs accepted him so easily  *How do you pronounce his name? *Fay-oh-lan?


Handsome boy! Cool name!

It is pronounced FEH lahn or fwail + awn. Hear it pronounced and read the meaning.
Faolan - Meaning of Name Faolan - Pronounce Faolan Irish Boy Name


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Love him! We must have more photos!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous and I love the name. A very lucky boy by the sounds of things.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is so handsome! What is his breed? Or did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol I was way off by the pronunciation , LOVE the name!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> He is so handsome! What is his breed? Or did I miss it somewhere?


Here ya go.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/rescues/16622-going-look-meet-tomorrow.html


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Congrats! He's such a looker and seems to have found the perfect home. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love love love his looks.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

All of your dogs are stunning! I'm glad they are getting along so well.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like they were all meant to be together.
Congratulations on your new addition!


----------

